# Picture Frame



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I finally finished my Dryer Lint Clay Picture Frame. All the leaves are dryer lint and each one was sculpted and then placed on the wreath. The picture is one I printed on photo paper and the red matte border is some 1950-1960's heavy vinyl contact paper that my Dad gave me. Always wondered what to do with it.
Once the dryer lint design was finished I then painted it with Metallic Gold Acyrillic paint and then varnished over it. 









You can view more pictures of the progress here:
wreath picture frame pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Um... why did that link lead to MY photobucket account???

I think you're using a special script link of some sort because I'm going to my account when I hit that link.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice.. Yeah it went to my photobucket account as well... weird
But very nice work on the frame..


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, I redid the link. I don't know why that happened. 
Thanks cerinad.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

impressive!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice, Black Cat...it looks like hand carved wood.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay how did you make the skeletons? I loved those. Just a mold ?? they are so thin looking i almost like fingernails.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You are the queen of dryer lint, it never ceases to amaze me what you make out of it. Awesome!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> I finally finished my Dryer Lint Clay Picture Frame.


This looks so great. I would never guess for a moment that it wasn't an antique gilt frame. Perfection. Perfection. Perfection.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Amazing!

But, um, what's dryer lint clay?????


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

You are Welcome..And I really didn't look close enough to see the skulls on it the first time.. So I just wanted to say.. WOW WOW.. I can't believe the detail on that.. Must have taken forever.. You've got some talent..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey BC..great job
you are really getting good with the lint sculpting.
skull heads are a good touch


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

> But, um, what's dryer lint clay?????


It's very simply 2 cups of dryer lint from your dryer, 6 tablespoons of white glue, 1 tablespoon of dish detergent and 1/3 cup warm water. Mix all together until smooth and begin right away sculpting with it. Store the extra clay in a resealable container.

I've learned over the last year that it can be used on almost any surface and dries hard as a rock.

Turtle.... those skulls are really skull rings with the ring part cut off. They are from Dollar Tree. I applied the rings with some toilet paper mache (glue and water mix) 
I did make a mold of one using hot glue and thin filling it with plaster, but that's for another project.

Thanks for the compliments, I'm still waiting for Vlad to cut a piece of thin wood for the back of the frame to complete it and put a picture hook on the back.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job... as always.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Nyxie. I'll bring it to the next make and take in September for Show and Tell.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is really nice work BlackCat!...Great job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You sure have a way with lint clay! Nice job!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Beelce and Bloodhound.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This turned out fantastic !!!!!!

For any of you wondering, yes, Black Cat really is that amazing working with dryer lint clay. It was fun watching her skill working on this project as well as teaching me and my son how to use it.

I'm relieved that the leaves survived being chewed by the dog!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG I totally forgot about your dog chewing on the leaves. 
Thanks Kelly, now you'll have to finish your project with dryer lint.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Black Cat....what a wonderful job. Very creative.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That is awesome. I LOVE things with tiny detail.

By the way, I think it's pretty cool that you use dryer lint in your mix. You need a t-shirt or button that says "Dryer Lint Lady" or "Mistress of Lint"...something to note your talent.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE this!! It just amazes me at what you can do with the lint clay!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.



> You need a t-shirt or button that says "Dryer Lint Lady" or "Mistress of Lint"...something to note your talent.


That is just too funny but a possibility if I get off my butt and make a T-shirt transfer. Might have to get my daughter to design a t-shirt print for me.


----------

